# Heat-N-Glo pilot light issue



## George Malone (Nov 7, 2012)

Good day,
    I purchased a home in April that already had a Heat-N-Glo SL-36-DSI installed. The person I bought the house from said that it worked with no issues. I however have not been able to get the unit to fire up. I cannot seem to get the pilot to stay lit. It sparks but I never get a flame.

   Just after I purchased the home I had a service tech from my local gas company come out and do a safety check of all gas equipment in my home. He too could not get the pilot to light and suggested I call someone else and have them come out and service/clean the fireplace.

   This will be my first experience working on one of these so any help would be appreciated. When I tried to search for the manual online I came up empty. I then sent a message to Customer Care and they were nice enough to send me a copy of the manual (SL-36). I have that and can upload it if necessary. I find the manual to be somewhat vague and somewhat unhelpful.

  I am sure that I need to remove the front panel and go in there and clean it out but I havent figured out exactly how to do that yet. I am able to remove the "hood" (it just slides out) I see the 3 tension spring latches and when I release them the glass door just seems to still be stuck there, so I am assuming there are other parts that need to come off before I can get the glass panel off. again the manual wasnt helpful to me in this aspect..

  Thanks in advance for any help provided.

     -George


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 8, 2012)

Did you look for additional spring clips below the glass & in the valve cavity? It's been a while since I've seen one of the old DSI units, but Heat n Glo changed almost all of their gas fireplaces to a similar type latch.
Did your gas tech bleed the gas line before he tried to light the unit? Is the gas valve turned on? The handle should be in line with the gas flow. If it's perpendicular the the gas flow, the gas is off... Somewhere in the manual, there should be a lighting procedure & there should also be a dimension for the gap between the electrodes where the spark occurs. I wanna say it's 3/16" but don't take that to the bank...If the DSI module is bad, you may not get it to light. New modules may be available, but they are not cheap. You should investigate getting a local HnG service tech out to convert it from DSI to standing pilot. The cost may be about the same as replacing the DSI module, but the standing pilot will work in a power outage where the DSI unit won't. HTH...


----------



## George Malone (Nov 8, 2012)

Daksy, Thank you for your reply. I may have gotten to the bottom of it.

Update.. I was able to remove the trim ring, as well as the glass front on my fireplace. I followed all procedures and was able to get my pilot to light. Problem now is that it will not stay lit, when I release the pilot from being pushed in I hear the gas just stop running and the flame goes out.. Upon investigation I believe I may have a bad thermocouple. I am trying to add the pictures but it keeps telling me the file is too large. At the end of the thermocouple it is split and spread open. I will try to re-size my pictures to upload them.


----------



## George Malone (Nov 8, 2012)

Here are pictures.


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 8, 2012)

That may have been a DSI unit at one time, but now it's a standing pilot unit, & the thermocouple (TC) is Definitely shot... You may have to get the serial number off the valve in order to get the correct TC,
but if you remove it & go to an industrial heating supply place, they may be able to match the thread for you.


----------



## George Malone (Nov 8, 2012)

Thank you again for your reply. I went and bought a universal Honeywell TC. I was hoping I could swap that one out with the one that is currently there.


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 8, 2012)

George Malone said:


> Thank you again for your reply. I went and bought a universal Honeywell TC. I was hoping I could swap that one out with the one that is currently there.


 
Make sure the threads at the connection to the valve match. That's where the major differences between different models lie...Good Luck!


----------

